# What do you all think.



## alex_ornelas (Jan 13, 2015)

http://veryviral.com/the-tortoise-was-glad-the-vet-had-a-working-knowledge-of-lego/


----------



## Jodie (Jan 13, 2015)

I have seen this before. Glad they are also treating the tortoise and removing the wheels once in awhile to monitor progress. Not really sure how i feel about it though. Really don't have enough knowledge to judge the pros and cons.


----------



## smarch (Jan 13, 2015)

I've never had a tort with MBD so I cant say too much about that, but from others and research it sounds very debilitating for the tort. 
So I get how the wheels could help... BUT they'd only really help on a hard surface. And anatomy wise you have to use muscles to gain them back, he wont be using them in the way or amount he would be post-wheels. 
So I personally don't know if i'd allow something like that done if I ran into such a problem, I'd help the tortoise to its food and water, but my opinion would be he'd have to learn to manage, because so many people here who experience MBD have tortoises get better without wheels


----------

